# Tis' the Seasons: How the and what seasons were celebrated in Middle-earth



## CirdanLinweilin (Jun 16, 2018)

We know about Yule from _The Hobbit, _but what other seasons do you think were celebrated in Middle-earth? On earth, _our _earth, we have Spring, Summer, Autumn, and Winter. Okay, this might seem like a dumb post to, well, _post, _since Legolas mentions Spring itself, (if I remember correctly) in _Fellowship_.

I guess my question is: What seasonal holidays do you think were celebrated in Middle-earth, besides Yule, and how do you think they were celebrated?


Tis' the Seasons! 


CL


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner (Jun 16, 2018)

I found this list:

https://www.google.com/amp/askmiddlearth.tumblr.com/post/70486290662/holidays-in-middle-earth/amp

May not be complete.


----------



## CirdanLinweilin (Jun 16, 2018)

Squint-eyed Southerner said:


> I found this list:
> 
> https://www.google.com/amp/askmiddlearth.tumblr.com/post/70486290662/holidays-in-middle-earth/amp
> 
> May not be complete.


Thanks, Squint. (See, I _am _back! XD) Problem is, due to certain security measures on my Mac, I cannot access that site. Thank you for showing your face though, (I ain't tired of your mug!)



CL


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner (Jun 16, 2018)

Sorry about that! There's some discussion here:

https://scifi.stackexchange.com/que...-earth-except-yule-lithe-new-year-in-gondor-a


----------



## Halasían (Jun 17, 2018)

Based on information given on Encyclopedia of Arda ~ Time and Calendars where there are different 'Reckonings':
Reckoning of Rivendell for the Elves
Shire Reckoning for the Hobbits
King's Reckoning, Steward's Reckoning, and New Reckoning for men of the West.
The dwearves seemed to use a lunar calendar based on Durin's Day, which reset the next year's calendar to keep it in line with the sun.

'I dug these 'High Days' out.

*Yestarë:*
'First-day', the name used in the Elves' calendars, and those derived from them, for the first day of the year. The actual date of Yestarë varied from calendar to calendar; according to the Reckoning of Rivendell, it fell on modern 28 March, while in the calendars of the Númenóreans and their descendants, its modern equivalent would be 22 December.

*Loëndë:*
Also known, especially by the Hobbits, as Midyear's Day, Loëndë was the day that fell in the middle of the year and was an important feature in many of the calendars of Middle-earth. On a modern calendar, Midyear's Day would be 22 June.

**Yáviérë:*
The harvest feast-day of the Stewards' Reckoning of Gondor, lying between the months of Yavannië and Narquelië. On a modern calendar, Yáviérë would have fallen on 21 September.

*Mettarë:*
The last day of the year; to the Elves, whose calendar started in spring, this was modern 27 March, but to the Dúnedain in Middle-earth, Mettarë fell in winter, on modern 21 December.

*Durin's Day*:
This was a roving high day for the dwarves based on the last new moon of Autumn.


----------



## CirdanLinweilin (Jun 26, 2018)

Halasían said:


> Based on information given on Encyclopedia of Arda ~ Time and Calendars where there are different 'Reckonings':
> Reckoning of Rivendell for the Elves
> Shire Reckoning for the Hobbits
> King's Reckoning, Steward's Reckoning, and New Reckoning for men of the West.
> ...



Cool, thanks for the info!



CL


----------



## James the Just (Aug 9, 2018)

From Hammond and Scull's Reader's Companion to The Lord of the Rings;

'(...) this is the clue to his lunar calendar as finally conceived; the moons in The Lord of the Rings are based on those of 1941--2, but with their dates adjusted on either side of the full moon of 7/8 March, to take account of Shire Reckoning. (...)' 

This allows us to precisely place 1941/2 dates on the events in the books.

Modern Shire Modern Shire Modern Shire 

Dec 25 2 Yule

Dec 26 Jan 01 Jan 25 Feb 01 Feb 24 Mar 01
Dec 27 Jan 02 Jan 26 Feb 02 Feb 25 Mar 02
Dec 28 Jan 03 Jan 27 Feb 03 Feb 26 Mar 03
Dec 29 Jan 04 Jan 28 Feb 04 Feb 27 Mar 04
Dec 30 Jan 05 Jan 29 Feb 05 Feb 28 Mar 05
Dec 31 Jan 06 Jan 30 Feb 06 Mar 01 Mar 06
Jan 01 Jan 07 Jan 31 Feb 07 Mar 02 Mar 07
Jan 02 Jan 08 Feb 01 Feb 08 Mar 03 Mar 08
Jan 03 Jan 09 Feb 02 Feb 09 Mar 04 Mar 09
Jan 04 Jan 10 Feb 03 Feb 10 Mar 05 Mar 10
Jan 05 Jan 11 Feb 04 Feb 11 Mar 06 Mar 11
Jan 06 Jan 12 Feb 05 Feb 12 Mar 07 Mar 12
Jan 07 Jan 13 Feb 06 Feb 13 Mar 08 Mar 13
Jan 08 Jan 14 Feb 07 Feb 14 Mar 09 Mar 14
Jan 09 Jan 15 Feb 08 Feb 15 Mar 10 Mar 15
Jan 10 Jan 16 Feb 09 Feb 16 Mar 11 Mar 16
Jan 11 Jan 17 Feb 10 Feb 17 Mar 12 Mar 17
Jan 12 Jan 18 Feb 11 Feb 18 Mar 13 Mar 18
Jan 13 Jan 19 Feb 12 Feb 19 Mar 14 Mar 19
Jan 14 Jan 20 Feb 13 Feb 20 Mar 15 Mar 20
Jan 15 Jan 21 Feb 14 Feb 21 Mar 16 Mar 21
Jan 16 Jan 22 Feb 15 Feb 22 Mar 17 Mar 22
Jan 17 Jan 23 Feb 16 Feb 23 Mar 18 Mar 23
Jan 18 Jan 24 Feb 17 Feb 24 Mar 19 Mar 24 
Jan 19 Jan 25 Feb 18 Feb 25 Mar 20 Mar 25
Jan 20 Jan 26 Feb 19 Feb 26 Mar 21 Mar 26
Jan 21 Jan 27 Feb 20 Feb 27 Mar 22 Mar 27
Jan 22 Jan 28 Feb 21 Feb 28 Mar 23 Mar 28
Jan 23 Jan 29 Feb 22 Feb 29 Mar 24 Mar 29
Jan 24 Jan 30 Feb 23 Feb 30 Mar 25 Mar 30

Modern Shire Modern Shire Modern Shire

Mar 26 Apr 01 Apr 25 May 01 May 25 Jun 01
Mar 27 Apr 02 Apr 26 May 02 May 26 Jun 02
Mar 28 Apr 03 Apr 27 May 03 May 27 Jun 03
Mar 29 Apr 04 Apr 28 May 04 May 28 Jun 04
Mar 30 Apr 05 Apr 29 May 05 May 29 Jun 05
Mar 31 Apr 06 Apr 30 May 06 May 30 Jun 06
Apr 01 Apr 07 May 01 May 07 May 31 Jun 07
Apr 02 Apr 08 May 02 May 08 Jun 01 Jun 08
Apr 03 Apr 09 May 03 May 09 Jun 02 Jun 09
Apr 04 Apr 10 May 04 May 10 Jun 03 Jun 10
Apr 05 Apr 11 May 05 May 11 Jun 04 Jun 11
Apr 06 Apr 12 May 06 May 12 Jun 05 Jun 12
Apr 07 Apr 13 May 07 May 13 Jun 06 Jun 13
Apr 08 Apr 14 May 08 May 14 Jun 07 Jun 14
Apr 09 Apr 15 May 09 May 15 Jun 08 Jun 15
Apr 10 Apr 16 May 10 May 16 Jun 09 Jun 16
Apr 11 Apr 17 May 11 May 17 Jun 10 Jun 17
Apr 12 Apr 18 May 12 May 18 Jun 11 Jun 18
Apr 13 Apr 19 May 13 May 19 Jun 12 Jun 19
Apr 14 Apr 20 May 14 May 20 Jun 13 Jun 20
Apr 15 Apr 21 May 15 May 21 Jun 14 Jun 21
Apr 16 Apr 22 May 16 May 22 Jun 15 Jun 22
Apr 17 Apr 23 May 17 May 23 Jun 16 Jun 23
Apr 18 Apr 24 May 18 May 24 Jun 17 Jun 24
Apr 19 Apr 25 May 19 May 25 Jun 18 Jun 25
Apr 20 Apr 26 May 20 May 26 Jun 19 Jun 26
Apr 21 Apr 27 May 21 May 27 Jun 20 Jun 27
Apr 22 Apr 28 May 22 May 28 Jun 21 Jun 28
Apr 23 Apr 29 May 23 May 29 Jun 22 Jun 29
Apr 24 Apr 30 May 24 May 30 Jun 23 Jun 30

Jun 24 01 Lithe
Jun 25 Midyear
Jun 26 02 Lithe

Modern Shire Modern Shire Modern Shire

Jun 27 Jul 01 Jul 27 Aug 01 Aug 26 Sep 01
Jun 28 Jul 02 Jul 28 Aug 02 Aug 27 Sep 02
Jun 29 Jul 03 Jul 29 Aug 03 Aug 28 Sep 03
Jun 30 Jul 04 Jul 30 Aug 04 Aug 29 Sep 04
Jul 01 Jul 05 Jul 31 Aug 05 Aug 30 Sep 05
Jul 02 Jul 06 Aug 01 Aug 06 Aug 31 Sep 06
Jul 03 Jul 07 Aug 02 Aug 07 Sep 01 Sep 07
Jul 04 Jul 08 Aug 03 Aug 08 Sep 02 Sep 08
Jul 05 Jul 09 Aug 04 Aug 09 Sep 03 Sep 09
Jul 06 Jul 10 Aug 05 Aug 10 Sep 04 Sep 10
Jul 07 Jul 11 Aug 06 Aug 11 Sep 05 Sep 11
Jul 08 Jul 12 Aug 07 Aug 12 Sep 06 Sep 12
Jul 09 Jul 13 Aug 08 Aug 13 Sep 07 Sep 13
Jul 10 Jul 14 Aug 09 Aug 14 Sep 08 Sep 14
Jul 11 Jul 15 Aug 10 Aug 15 Sep 09 Sep 15
Jul 12 Jul 16 Aug 11 Aug 16 Sep 10 Sep 16
Jul 13 Jul 17 Aug 12 Aug 17 Sep 11 Sep 17
Jul 14 Jul 18 Aug 13 Aug 18 Sep 12 Sep 18
Jul 15 Jul 19 Aug 14 Aug 19 Sep 13 Sep 19
Jul 16 Jul 20 Aug 15 Aug 20 Sep 14 Sep 20
Jul 17 Jul 21 Aug 16 Aug 21 Sep 15 Sep 21
Jul 18 Jul 22 Aug 17 Aug 22 Sep 16 Sep 22
Jul 19 Jul 23 Aug 18 Aug 23 Sep 17 Sep 23
Jul 20 Jul 24 Aug 19 Aug 24 Sep 18 Sep 24
Jul 21 Jul 25 Aug 20 Aug 25 Sep 19 Sep 25
Jul 22 Jul 26 Aug 21 Aug 26 Sep 20 Sep 26
Jul 23 Jul 27 Aug 22 Aug 27 Sep 21 Sep 27
Jul 24 Jul 28 Aug 23 Aug 28 Sep 22 Sep 28
Jul 25 Jul 29 Aug 24 Aug 29 Sep 23 Sep 29
Jul 26 Jul 30 Aug 25 Aug 30 Sep 24 Sep 30

Modern Shire Modern Shire Modern Shire 

Sep 25 Oct 01 Oct 25 Nov 01 Nov 24 Dec 01
Sep 26 Oct 02 Oct 26 Nov 02 Nov 25 Dec 02
Sep 27 Oct 03 Oct 27 Nov 03 Nov 26 Dec 03
Sep 28 Oct 04 Oct 28 Nov 04 Nov 27 Dec 04
Sep 29 Oct 05 Oct 29 Nov 05 Nov 28 Dec 05
Sep 30 Oct 06 Oct 30 Nov 06 Nov 29 Dec 06
Oct 01 Oct 07 Oct 31 Nov 07 Nov 30 Dec 07
Oct 02 Oct 08 Nov 01 Nov 08 Dec 01 Dec 08
Oct 03 Oct 09 Nov 02 Nov 09 Dec 02 Dec 09
Oct 04 Oct 10 Nov 03 Nov 10 Dec 03 Dec 10
Oct 05 Oct 11 Nov 04 Nov 11 Dec 04 Dec 11
Oct 06 Oct 12 Nov 05 Nov 12 Dec 05 Dec 12
Oct 07 Oct 13 Nov 06 Nov 13 Dec 06 Dec 13
Oct 08 Oct 14 Nov 07 Nov 14 Dec 07 Dec 14
Oct 09 Oct 15 Nov 08 Nov 15 Dec 08 Dec 15
Oct 10 Oct 16 Nov 09 Nov 16 Dec 09 Dec 16
Oct 11 Oct 17 Nov 10 Nov 17 Dec 10 Dec 17
Oct 12 Oct 18 Nov 11 Nov 18 Dec 11 Dec 18
Oct 13 Oct 19 Nov 12 Nov 19 Dec 12 Dec 19
Oct 14 Oct 20 Nov 13 Nov 20 Dec 13 Dec 20
Oct 15 Oct 21 Nov 14 Nov 21 Dec 14 Dec 21
Oct 16 Oct 22 Nov 15 Nov 22 Dec 15 Dec 22
Oct 17 Oct 23 Nov 16 Nov 23 Dec 16 Dec 23
Oct 18 Oct 24 Nov 17 Nov 24 Dec 17 Dec 24
Oct 19 Oct 25 Nov 18 Nov 25 Dec 18 Dec 25
Oct 20 Oct 26 Nov 19 Nov 26 Dec 19 Dec 26
Oct 21 Oct 27 Nov 20 Nov 27 Dec 20 Dec 27
Oct 22 Oct 28 Nov 21 Nov 28 Dec 21 Dec 28
Oct 23 Oct 29 Nov 22 Nov 29 Dec 22 Dec 29
Oct 24 Oct 30 Nov 23 Nov 30 Dec 23 Dec 30

Dec 24 2 Yule

In leap years use this for dates from February 29 to June 25;

Modern Shire

Feb 29 Mar 06 
Mar 01 Mar 07
Mar 02 Mar 08
Mar 03 Mar 09
Mar 04 Mar 10
Mar 05 Mar 11
Mar 06 Mar 12
Mar 07 Mar 13
Mar 08 Mar 14
Mar 09 Mar 15
Mar 10 Mar 16
Mar 11 Mar 17
Mar 12 Mar 18
Mar 13 Mar 19
Mar 14 Mar 20
Mar 15 Mar 21
Mar 16 Mar 22
Mar 17 Mar 23
Mar 18 Mar 24 
Mar 19 Mar 25
Mar 20 Mar 26
Mar 21 Mar 27
Mar 22 Mar 28
Mar 23 Mar 29
Mar 24 Mar 30

Modern Shire Modern Shire Modern Shire

Mar 25 Apr 01 Apr 24 May 01 May 24 Jun 01
Mar 26 Apr 02 Apr 25 May 02 May 25 Jun 02
Mar 27 Apr 03 Apr 26 May 03 May 26 Jun 03
Mar 28 Apr 04 Apr 27 May 04 May 27 Jun 04
Mar 29 Apr 05 Apr 28 May 05 May 28 Jun 05
Mar 30 Apr 06 Apr 29 May 06 May 29 Jun 06
Mar 31 Apr 07 Apr 30 May 07 May 30 Jun 07
Apr 01 Apr 08 May 01 May 08 May 31 Jun 08
Apr 02 Apr 09 May 02 May 09 Jun 01 Jun 09
Apr 03 Apr 10 May 03 May 10 Jun 02 Jun 10
Apr 04 Apr 11 May 04 May 11 Jun 03 Jun 11
Apr 05 Apr 12 May 05 May 12 Jun 04 Jun 12
Apr 06 Apr 13 May 06 May 13 Jun 05 Jun 13
Apr 07 Apr 14 May 07 May 14 Jun 06 Jun 14
Apr 08 Apr 15 May 08 May 15 Jun 07 Jun 15
Apr 09 Apr 16 May 09 May 16 Jun 08 Jun 16
Apr 10 Apr 17 May 10 May 17 Jun 09 Jun 17
Apr 11 Apr 18 May 11 May 18 Jun 10 Jun 18
Apr 12 Apr 19 May 12 May 19 Jun 11 Jun 19
Apr 13 Apr 20 May 13 May 20 Jun 12 Jun 20
Apr 14 Apr 21 May 14 May 21 Jun 13 Jun 21
Apr 15 Apr 22 May 15 May 22 Jun 14 Jun 22
Apr 16 Apr 23 May 16 May 23 Jun 15 Jun 23
Apr 17 Apr 24 May 17 May 24 Jun 16 Jun 24
Apr 18 Apr 25 May 18 May 25 Jun 17 Jun 25
Apr 19 Apr 26 May 19 May 26 Jun 18 Jun 26
Apr 20 Apr 27 May 20 May 27 Jun 19 Jun 27
Apr 21 Apr 28 May 21 May 28 Jun 20 Jun 28
Apr 22 Apr 29 May 22 May 29 Jun 21 Jun 29
Apr 23 Apr 30 May 23 May 30 Jun 22 Jun 30

Jun 23 01 Lithe
Jun 24 Midyear
Jun 25 Overlithe
Jun 26 02 Lithe

As an example July 24, 1954 would become July 28, Year 10 of the Seventh Age in Shire Reckoning. 

Note that 1 and 2 Yule are Christmas Eve and Day. And 1 Lithe or Midyear's Day in leap years, falls on Saint John's Day, or more commonly known as Midsummer's Day.

From Wikipedia:

*Midsummer* is the period of time centered upon the summer solstice, and more specifically the northern European celebrations that accompany the actual solstice or take place on a day between June 19 and June 25 and the preceding evening. The exact dates vary between different cultures. The undivided Christian Church designated June 24 as the feast day of the early Christian martyr St John the Baptist, and the observance of St John's Day begins the evening before, known as St John's Eve.

These are commemorated by many Christian denominations, such as the Roman Catholic Church, Lutheran Churches, and Anglican Communion.[1][7] In Sweden the Midsummer is such an important festivity that there have been serious discussions to make the Midsummer's Eve into the National Day of Sweden, instead of June 6. It may also be referred to as St. Hans Day.[8]

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Midsummer


----------

